# CBS: Maintaining a perfect lawn in a world turned upside-down



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Maintaining a perfect lawn in a world turned upside-down


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't particularly care for the way they portray us in these types of news stories. It's always about how much people spend on maintaining a nice lawn.

Let's talk about how much people spend on things like opioids or lotto tickets. :bd:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I love how the guy at the end was most excited about his JD greens mower :lol:. We need to get him on TLF if he's not already.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, there is a hint of snark throughout the video (at least how I interpret it), but the actual pisser for those types of folks is that THEY WANT THE LAWN many of us have.
I sometimes get the ambivalent: "Man, you really like working on your lawn." And for those folks that maybe roll their eyes, all I can think is: "You wish you had this lawn."


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I love how the guy at the end was most excited about his JD greens mower :lol:. We need to get him on TLF if he's not already.


So I actually reached out to him. His reply:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I love how the guy at the end was most excited about his JD greens mower :lol:. We need to get him on TLF if he's not already.
> ...


We might need to add him to the list of those not sourcing their content. :roll:


----------

